# fin rot or not?



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

hi guys,

just a quick question. i changed the water last night and today my p's have lost a bit of their fins! i'm not sure whether it is fin rot or whether they are stressed from the water change. I used all the anti stress stuff for them also.

any leads would be great, cheers guys!!!


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

With fin rot, there is usally white edging to the fins, and occasionally blood streaks. The edges also look very ragged - much more so than with a bite injury.

It sounds very quick for fin rot to have taken hold.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

most likely just fin nips.... post pics to be sure


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

here's some pics


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

also, one of them keeps on opening their mouths really wide open every so often, any ideas?


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

If all that damage happened literally overnight, it's unlikely to be fin rot. Fin rot tends to happen more gradually. Either way, very clean water and Melafix will stop infection setting in.

Do the fish look like they're yawning when they're opening their mouths wide? This is something fish tend to do if their water quality has deteriortaed. Have you checked your water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate recently?


----------



## Fraggy (Nov 8, 2004)

havent checked lately, i'l do that. but its only one of the Ps that seem to be doing that


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Always worth a quick round of water tests if your fish are acting unusually. The "yawning" can be triggered by high nitrites or even nitrates, if you've let 'em creep up.

Also, if you can get a good look at him when he does it, try and check he doesn't have anything stuck in his mouth, like gravel.


----------

